# Ebenen Merge



## Desperone (21. November 2008)

Folgende Situation:
Ich habe eine Ebene in der ich z.B. Layer-Style Glow habe. Der Style hat einen Blending Mode "color". Die Ebene selber hat Blendingmode screen. 
Wenn ich nun mehrere Ebenen mit verschiedenen Blendingmodes habe und diese, aus Performancegründen, zusammenführen möchtem, setzt er scheinbar den Blendingmode auf normal zurück. 

Gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit die Ebenen mit verschieden Blendingmodes zu mergen/ zusammenzuführen ohne das es dabei das Bild zerhaut?

Jede Ebene erst einzeln mit einer leeren Ebene zu mergen hat leider auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2008)

Hai,

mit den Modi weiss ich jetzt aus dem Stegreif nicht genau Bescheid.
... aber füge doch eine neue Ebenen ein und mache dann "sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren"  bei gedrückter ALT-Taste. Dann kannst du alle anderen Ebenen ausblenden oder ggf. löschen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Desperone (21. November 2008)

Ja das ist genau das was ich machen möchte. Das Problem bei der Sache ist nur dass er die Blendings in der Form dann nicht übernimmt und das Bild dann nicht mehr so aussieht wie vorher. 

Das mit der gedrückten ALT-Taste hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Ich füge die Ebenen zusammen indem ich die Ebenen auswähle die ich zusammenfügen möchte und drücke dann strg+e.


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2008)

Hai,

nein unter Ebenen - sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren - Shift + Strg + E und dabei ALT drücken.
Wenn du vorher einen neue Ebene oberhalb eingefügt hast, wird alles auf der neuen Ebene zusammengefasst und die "alten" Ebenen bleiben bestehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Desperone (21. November 2008)

Jo verstehe, bringt aber leider auch nichts. Die Blendings werden weiterhin auf Normal zurückgesetzt. Smartobjects bringen mich leider auch nicht weiter. Nur wenn ich alles auf eine Hintergundebene reduziere bleibt das Bild so wie es ist. Das bringt mir nur nicht viel.


----------



## Spelmann (25. November 2008)

Hast Du mal versucht nicht alle auf einen Schlag zusammenzuführen sondern nacheinander von unten nach oben? Dann hast vielleicht eine bessere Kontrolle darüber, bei welchem Layer die Überblendung nicht übernommen wird. Hast Du neben den Blending Modes für die Layer auch noch Überblendungen in den Ebeneneinstellungen, Layer Style (bei Color Gradient oder Pattern..)?


----------



## Desperone (25. November 2008)

Spelmann hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du neben den Blending Modes für die Layer auch noch Überblendungen in den Ebeneneinstellungen, Layer Style (bei Color Gradient oder Pattern..)?



Ja habe ich und die werden leider auch nicht mit übernommen wenn ich jede Ebene erst mit einer leeren Ebene zusammenführe. 

Ich glaub es gibt dafür keine ordentliche Lösung. 

Eventuell könnte man verschiedene Ordner in mehrere .psd auslagern, dort auf eine Hintergrundebene zusammenfügen und sie danach wieder in eine .psd bringen.


----------



## Leola13 (25. November 2008)

Hai,

irgendwie reden wir glaub ich aneinander vorbei. 

Wenn du die o.a. Shortcuts benutzt, solltest du doch angehängten Aufbau erhalten, so daß du die "überflüssigen" Ebenen + Blendings ausblenden kannst, aber sie bei Bedarf wieder zu bearbeiten sind.

Ciao Stefan

PS Wobei Ebene 2 *alle sichtbaren* Ebenen beinhaltet.

EDIT : Warum lässt sich die Datei nicht als jpg hochladen


----------

